# Antique tractors and cars



## little possum

I spend a bit of time at the local shows, and always enjoy taking pictures of what catches my eye, figured Id start a thread to share some pictures- post em up!!






















I focus mainly on Hs, Ms, SMs, and MDs. Everyone I look at has a different setup on the choke, kill, lights, and whatnot. Doesnt help me fix mine


----------



## little possum




----------



## little possum

My H. That was Great Grandpas tractor. Dads uncle ended up with it, then gave it to his grandson. I traded him my 95 F150 for it.
Dad painted it a long time ago.

Pictures show it tore down when I was putting the gas manifold on that came off a power unit. Ive got to get the gas tank fixed and decide on going 6v or 12v.


----------



## little possum




----------



## hanniedog

Possum I'd stick with the 6 volt system. Just get a good dry cell battery and your good to go. The battery ain't cheap but wings the old H over after sitting for a month or more sometimes.


----------



## russhd1997

I like that 8N with the flathead V8 under the hood. My dad had a Super H when I was a kid. Unfortunately he sold it with the farm.


----------



## little possum

That is a great sounding tractor!


----------



## little possum

:drool:


----------



## little possum

Wood Hauler :jawdrop:




I worked the bullpen of this mill last trip to VA. It was a pleasure to watch the ol man run that thing!




Swiped that picture from a crew that takes shots at the drag strip

Thats all for now. 67 Mustang wont like this thread, because instead of taking pictures of saws, I am always wondering around the trucks and tractors


----------



## hanniedog

If it's got an engine and goes varoom it's all good.


----------



## little possum

Long as it has at least 1 cylinder! 

Ill have to drag out the H, to show the high tech redneck 3 gallon John Deere mower gas tank ratchet strapped to the light bar


----------



## alleyyooper

I like old tractors. Between my wife and I we have 22 Massey Harris tractors from a 1938 101R to a 1957 555 diesel. I also own a 1961 Allis chalmbers D17, and a 1965 Ford 5000 gas. there are several old garden tractors setting in the pole barn too. 

 Al


----------



## Eccentric

*Fantastic Thread Zachary!*

I just found a buncha IHC photos in the computer. They were from the 2005 IHSTO GWBB (International Harvester Scouts and Trucks club Great Western 'Binder Bee) at the Antique Powerland in Brooks, Oregon. Great stuff. I'll post them later today or tonight....


----------



## hanniedog

Yooper post up some pictures if you gottum.


----------



## lfnh

Nice photos little possum.
Nothing like the 371 J-2 though.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## little possum

Thanks fellas. Just figured I should finally post some of the 500 pictures on the camera 

I did have to look up the 371 J-2


----------



## lfnh

_When_ you have the time, more photos would be welcome.

(full torque over the range, that J-2. ime) :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Cool threads we still use a farmall Super C and JohnDeere Mt on the Farm every summer during hay season and use the Super C some in the Fall hauling in wood. Wish I had them fully restored


----------



## paccity

View attachment 199882
View attachment 199883
View attachment 199884
View attachment 199885
View attachment 199886
just a couple from this years steamup in brooks or.


----------



## little possum

paccitys pictures:


----------



## little possum

Sisters H in the green variety. Yea hers looks better than mine. But mine has its work clothes on 

Im gonna try to talk grandpa into letting me get the old loggin arch from the saw mill and use it behind the Farmall. Ive got a full set of cultivators, I think. And some other stuff that came with it that I need to go haul home.


----------



## Eccentric

*Here's a few pics from the 2005 Great Western Binder Bee put on by the IHSTO.*





Cranking up the Farmalls for the parade.




Farmall F-12 hooked up to the sled. Wish I could find the pics of the W9 Farmall pulling...








White "Demonstrator" Farmall C.


----------



## Eccentric

Scout 80's and 800's. Need to work on my '67 Scout 800. That's me checking something out on the grey 800. Thanks to the wife for taking such a flattering photo of me...








The man standing to the left of the yellow WWII era IHC M5 Military truck owns the OD green Travelall in the pic above. Big John D.


----------



## Eccentric

Something for the Cat guys. OLD Holt crawlers. My little monkey (who's 10 now) standing with them.




OLD Green AC tractor.


----------



## Eccentric

OLD IHC crawler and wheel tractor. 2-Stroke powered drag saw on the left.
















I wonder if that kid knows what he's sitting in......:jester:


----------



## Eccentric

Count the doors on the Travelall to the right of the blue Super Scout II. Custom rig. IHC also built several "airporter" rigs on special order. Some had as many as 10 doors (not counting the rear liftgate/tailgate or ambulance doors). This rig also has an IHC 7.3L Diesel (from a Ford pickup) swapped in, along with a Banks Sidewinder turbo setup. Nice...




A 1210 Travelette like mine, but in better shape.


----------



## Eccentric

There's the 7.3L diesel setup in the Travelall. Nicely done.








These two IHC trucks were at the Bonfonte Gardens (now Gilroy Gardens) a few years back. The blue rig is an R-series IIRC. These were often used for logging trucks.


----------



## paccity

nice, familar grounds there. i exspect to see you there next steamup.


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> nice, familar grounds there. i exspect to see you there next steamup.


 
Yep. Hope to bring the family up for one.


----------



## little possum

Nice shots Aaron!
Neighbor had a old Scout sittin in the woods with a winch bumper... Bout time for a visit just to check on it. haha

Grandpa has a Minneapolis tractor, dad said it looks close to this 17-30. But Im not sure on the model


----------



## 16:1mix

My 1949 Farmall "M" busy with snow duty last December. Mother Nature has quite a sense of humor, this was the first snow of the year - hard packed snow blew into the driveway 3 feet deep. Remind me why I love Iowa, I keep forgetting! :taped:

View attachment 200075


----------



## alleyyooper

Most of the pictures I have are when I bought the tractor. 
This one is my wifes 1996 Christmas present. It is a 1954 Massey Harris Pacer, is powered by a 92 CID continial L head engine. she also owns a Massey 1946 model 20, 1941 model 81 and a 1952 44 butane.






My 1951 Massey 44 with single front wheel when I bought it and the second place finish when I had finished it to the point I could pull it.






The 1951 Massey 44 special diesel top photo and the 1944 101Jr bottom.






The 1952 Mustang model 23 top photo and the 1956 333 bottom.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

1949 Massey 55 gas and the 1957 Massey 555 diesel.






1961 Allis Chalmbers D 17 a gift from a old neighbor before he moved into a condo.






1938 101R front and 1951 model 30 rear top picture. Kares Butane bottom photo.






Kares Model 81 top photo and her Pacer bottom photo.






1945 massey 101 sr. top photo , 1965 ford 5000 gas bottom photo. 






My 1982 simplicity 7112 that I mowed the lawn with last Wensday.






Kares Model 20 a mothers day present top and my 1951 Model 22 bottom.







 Al


----------



## Guido Salvage

Great thread and I can play along too! Before I was so heavily into chainsaws I collected tractors (I had 25 at one time, now down to 10) as well as Studebakers (see this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/readers-rides/164589.htm). Been participating at Field Day of the Past for 15+ years and have hit most of the shows in the area at one time or another.

I see a Leader tractor in the background of Zachary's photo below, I had a couple of 49 D's at one time. Sold the last "extras" from one last year to a fellow in Carolina.








little possum said:


> Im gonna try to talk grandpa into letting me get the old loggin arch from the saw mill and use it behind the Farmall.



Something like this?






I sold this little Earthmaster tractor late last year.






My friend Keith Jones owns a tractor museum just outside of Richmond on I-95 (Antique Tractors, Museum, Colonial Heights, VA, Keystone Tractor Works). Below are some pictures of part of his collection taken at his annual BBQ several years ago.











Some various red tractors:






Some green tractors:


----------



## Guido Salvage

Some more of Keith's collection:
















After shipping my '62 GT back from California (my signature pic), Keith told me he wanted a '57 Golden Hawk. I found this one for him in Houston, TX.






He has lots of neat old trucks too:





















You can see all of the pictures here:

2008 Abilene BBQ pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## Guido Salvage

Here are some from the Somerset (VA) Steam and Gas show, some taken in 2007. This is a 1909 Stanley Steamer.






A 1929 Franklin. While it was air cooled, they used a faux grill that appeared to be a radiator in order to appear like other cars.






A 1931 Willys Knight owned by my friend Nelson Driver. This has the sleeve valve engine.






A 1967 Rambler Marlin:






A 1949 Buick convertible:






A Mack dump truck with my kids in the background:






A 1936 Chevrolet:






Finally, a 1921 Stanley Steamer:


----------



## paccity

Guido Salvage said:


> Here are some from the Somerset (VA) Steam and Gas show, some taken in 2007. This is a 1909 Stanley Steamer.
> 
> 
> A 1967 Rambler Marlin:
> 
> [url]http://inlinethumb60.webshots.com/47483/2686725770097493054S600x600Q85.jpg[/url][/I
> 
> i had one of those things about 20 years ago . 327 / 4spd /l/s . sould have kept it . worth somthing now.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Some more pictures from Somerset. They tend to attract a number of steam engines, here are a few:






A Garr-Scott:






A Port Huron:






A couple of Cases acting as bookends:






An engine powering a fan:






A couple of random tractor pictures. These are some Averys.






A Rumley Oil Pull:






Lastly, a Friday:






All the pictures here:

2007 Somerset Steam and Gas Show pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## Guido Salvage

Some pictures from Somerset in 2008. This is a Rambler wagon:




































This is my friend Frank Drumheller's 1959 Studebaker Lark with my 1904 Studebaker buggy in the background.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Some more pictures from Somerset in 2008. As usual, loads of steam equipment.






This is a Rumley tractor, My daughter was entering the 5th grade at the time, notice the size of the wheel.






A Rumley Oil Pull. If you have never heard one, they have a very distinctive "thump thump" sound when running.






A little Garr-Scott steamer:






Doing some plowing:






They even had chain saws there!






All the other pictures are here:

Somerset 2008 pictures, photos, and videos, from friends & fun on webshots


----------



## Guido Salvage

Last post for tonight. I attended the International Studebaker Meet in Lancaster, PA in 2008 and was asked to do some photography for the Studebaker Drivers Club magazine. Took loads of pictures as well as a helicopter ride to shoot the show from above. Here are a few...

















This is a 1958 Packard Hawk, only 588 were built.






Studebaker diesel road tractor with the 96 BBC cab.






1963 Studebaker Daytona with the optional R-2 engine with Paxton blower.






A couple of pictures from the sky:


----------



## little possum

Nice shots Gary!

The log arch over at the mill doesnt have hydraulics, but I still have that "need" for it


----------



## Guido Salvage

little possum said:


> Nice shots Gary! The log arch over at the mill doesnt have hydraulics, but I still have that "need" for it



Actually it does as you can see in the following picture:






A couple of more pictures for you:











Why not step up to a self propelled one?


----------



## little possum

* The one I am trying to get doesnt have hydraulics

But thanks for the pictures, I think one of those could be made up pretty easily


----------



## Guido Salvage

little possum said:


> * The one I am trying to get doesnt have hydraulics
> 
> But thanks for the pictures, I think one of those could be made up pretty easily



If your tractor has hydraulics, you should be good to go. The biggest issue may be getting a cylinder with a long enough ram.


----------



## Marco

The orange power unit on the mill was a L or LA Case, they have the rod portholes above the pan rail.


----------



## little possum

Huh, whatd you say?


----------



## Marco

*yard clutter*

TA out and clunk in tranny, pretty to look at, need to get it goneView attachment 200968
View attachment 200969


DV550 is good for holding chrome or a boat from drifting.


----------



## little possum

Thats a neat lookin tractor. And I am definitely gonna have to get one of those stickers!


----------



## Ductape

*Seen At An ATHS Show This Summer.....*

Nice flattie powered 8N with a vintage 4X conversion. Somewhat useless...... but if you have the $$$ ...... why not?


----------



## Eccentric

I love flathead V8's. Seen a few Funk I6 and V8 converted 8N's. Not terribly useful, but super cool. I like how the grill now stays with the radiator when the hood pivots forward. Not seeing the rear hood/dash extension that I've seen on Funk conversions. What manufacturer made that vintage 4WD conversion.........or was it something cobbled from other vehicles by a prior owner long ago?


----------



## Ductape

Not sure who did the 4X conversion. I'll ask my brother-inlaw, he is more knowledgable on them than I am. That is the second one I've seen in person though.


----------



## little possum

Everybodys gotta spend their $ somewhere  Seen a Funk I6 last week at the Bunter show.


----------



## paccity

View attachment 201944
View attachment 201945
View attachment 201946
View attachment 201947
View attachment 201948


----------



## Eccentric

*Here are your pics. That's a great museum.*



paccity said:


> View attachment 201944
> View attachment 201945
> View attachment 201946
> View attachment 201947
> View attachment 201948


 








Now why is this one my favorite???


----------



## little possum




----------



## little possum




----------



## little possum




----------



## little possum




----------



## little possum

Thats all for now. All those were taken at the show in Butner, NC. I really like seeing the tractors with implements. They may not have came straight outta the field, but maybe there is hope they aren't all garage queens


----------

